# case suggestions plase



## big_gay_stephen (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi.

I never used to be too bothered about what my pc looked like, but I just built a pc for someone else and they wanted it to look a bit posh so i got this case for them

http://www.cclonline.com/product-info.asp?product_id=585&category_id=54&manufacturer_id=0 and now i want a posh case.

i was gonna get the same one but it was a bit crappy on the quality side, and seemed to have a lot of sharp edges. can anyone suggest something similar, but fairly good quality, and a bit more blunt? I din't want to spend a fortune tho, £50 if it's really good.

Thanks


----------



## waffleweed (Mar 25, 2005)

sup stephen,

check out this site: www.xoxide.com


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

but does Xoxide ship to the UK?

:arrowr: £ £ £ £ £ £ £ £ £ £ £ £ £ £ :arrowl:


----------

